# Brother Rudyard Kipling



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 10, 2008)

Once in the east he sat,
The jewel about his neck;
And with a hat, he covered his head
When other heads were bare.

The brethren came and went
In answer to his beck;
And stood and offered up the signs
To him who wore the square.

Once like the coursing sun
He rose up in the east
And all the brethren rose as one
As work began or ceased.
Once he guarded treasure:
The secrets of the craft-
The, charter, ritual, ancient work
By which the craft increased.
But when the year had closed
Three steps he did take down;
Down to the floor to take his place
Among the brethren there.
So like his brethren, he;
Yet somehow different, too;
For he had sat up in the east
And he, had worn the square.
He is a man apart,
A mason marked for time.
To him who has with honor served,
To him must honor be.
​


----------



## Brother Secretary (Dec 31, 2008)

Also check out:
If
The Mother Lodge
Jubal and Tubal Cain
The Betrothed
by Brother Kipling.


----------

